# App-witchcraft.... translator wanted...

## necrose99

https://github.com/Spike-Pentesting/App-witchcraft

An automated Gentoo/Sabayon packages builder and repository maintainer, with contentious integration 

https://www.transifex.com/organization/spike-pentesting/

were localizing anyone cares to translate to their native language please feel free... 

GPL2 Thank you and feel free to fork & Improve... 

----------

## Jzomer

Hey,

Sounds like a nice feature!

I would like to help if possible  :Smile: 

Kind Regards,

Jordy

----------

